Freelancers - what is your “back office” stack/setup (ex. LLC, acct/tax, etc.)? - PodCurator
======
mattbillenstein
I have a tax person - google sheets I use for timesheets/invoicing and keeping
track of the business expenses (csv bank transaction import).

